
Interactive JetBrains Themed Artwork Generator - ingve
https://www.jetbrains.com/goodies/code2art/
======
topka
There's also a blog post with some details about it:
[https://blog.jetbrains.com/team/2017/02/08/the-art-of-
code-v...](https://blog.jetbrains.com/team/2017/02/08/the-art-of-code-
visualized). The generator is open-source

------
shamansir
Worths mentioning that it works only in Google Chrome for the moment. In other
browsers it's either reduced experience (Safari) or a danger of crash (Custom
browsers or Nightly versions). But as you use Google Chrome, you may do tons
of awesome things :).

